# 2.5 VS 3 way speakers



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

Can someone explain the difference between 2.5 and 3 way speakers to me.

Thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

3 way means that each driver (woofer, mid-range,and tweeter) in the cabinet gets only those frequencies best suited for it. I'm not sure about 2.5. Haven't seen 1/2 a speaker!?! Have fun. Dennis


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, I am definitely not a speaker designer :bigsmile:, but I believe in a typical 2.5-way speaker with three drivers, one woofer is used for midrange and bass, a woofer for bass only, and a tweeter for highs. 

In a typical 3-way speaker with 4 drivers, a driver is dedicated to midrange, two woofers for bass, and a tweeter for highs.

It all comes down to the design of the crossovers I think........


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

LoudVH said:


> Can someone explain the difference between 2.5 and 3 way speakers to me.
> 
> Thanks


A 2.5 Speaker Design uses one woofer for midrange and bass, one for bass only, and a tweeter for the highest frequencies. A 3 Way uses one woofer for midrange, two woofers for bass, and a tweeter for the uppermost frequencies.

A 2.5 Design employs a less complex Crossover Network which is a good thing for budget speakers and is most common with relatively budget speakers. It is not ideal in respect to using a woofer simultaneously for bass and midrange as it can create a somewhat muddy sound. That being said, some Speaker Designers are able to get the most out of this design.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

The first 3-way I ever owned was the AR-3a supposedly the first acoustic suspension speaker. c1968-71?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> A 3 Way uses one woofer for midrange, two woofers for bass, and a tweeter for the uppermost frequencies.


Why two woofers? A 3-way can have one woofer, one midrange and one tweeter. It s more a matter of how the crossoever distributes the frequencies across the drivers than the number of drivers used.



Jungle Jack said:


> It is not ideal in respect to using a woofer simultaneously for bass and midrange as it can create a somewhat muddy sound.


Some drivers are very capable of handling frequencies from 35 Hz well into the midrange around 2000+ Hz.

There are some very elegant 2.5 designs. I've heard the Opera Linea Classica Seconda, very nice!

http://www.operaloudspeakers.com/en/collezione/classica/3/opera-seconda.html


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jackfish said:


> Why two woofers? A 3-way can have one woofer, one midrange and one tweeter. It s more a matter of how the crossoever distributes the frequencies across the drivers than the number of drivers used.
> 
> Some drivers are very capable of handling frequencies from 35 Hz well into the midrange around 2000+ Hz.
> 
> ...


I agree that there are some excellent 2.5 Designs which is why I wrote some Speaker Designers do get the most out of this configuration. And indeed a 3 Way can be as you described. I was just describing what is the most common and to me easily understandable example.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

jackfish said:


> Why two woofers? A 3-way can have one woofer, one midrange and one tweeter. It s more a matter of how the crossoever distributes the frequencies across the drivers than the number of drivers used.
> 
> Some drivers are very capable of handling frequencies from 35 Hz well into the midrange around 2000+ Hz.


Arx A5 tower thats in the Giveaway is a 3way with 3 woofers and 1 midrange and one planar. Great efficiency in the midbass with 3 woofers sharing the work load compared to just 1 woofer. Each of the woofers by themselves don't have to work as hard compared to a single woofer, which can mean less distortion and much more head room for dynamics. 

With the amount of excursion capabilities, low distortion due to the XBL the 5.25 out gun some larger 6.5 woofers, with 3 of them it equals out to about a 10" woofer and maybe even a 12".


----------

